# has anyone used ez screenprint?



## lady noir (May 15, 2007)

hi!

i have done a bit of my own screeming in the past but have always hated not having the correct facilities to coat my screens etc.

i just orderd ez screenprint off the internet in the hopes that the precoated screens will solve my problem.

i wanted to see if anyone has used this before and has any advice before i get started.

i appreciate any help!

thanks!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Are those precoated screens or precoated screen mesh with no frames? If it's only the mesh, truthfully it looks more like a hobby supply company. Nothing against them, but you won't be able to do any kind of production with only a coated mesh with no frame.IMO


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

I've tried them recently.
I went with the high-res because I had very small lettering.

Probably due to user error, I was unable to print a single shirt.
Here is some of the things I found:

The good part. 
It's pretty simple to burn the screen (once you find the exposure time at the bottom of the instructions). Although it took me a few times to get it right because it's hard to hold and support the screen while running it under the tap water.

The bad part.
The Versatex Ink you can buy on the same site seemed too thick to actually go through the screen very easy. The only way I could get it through was to push really really hard with the squegee, but then the print became blurry. Even though I used the tack spray, it seemed I had to push so hard to force the ink through that the stencil moved a bit. After the Ink covered the exposed area of the screen it was stuck so I couldn't even attempt to print a second shirt, I had to take it and try to wash the ink out.

I'm sure most of my bad expirience is probably user error. 
I really wish I had more time to spend on the product to figure out what went wrong, but I had to give up.


----------



## controlledimages (Mar 31, 2007)

Yep. Before taking the plunge into 'real' screen printing, I bought some of the Hi-Rez to experiment with. It's convenient in some aspects, but as JerdiHill mentioned, it would be difficult to use to produce a number of shirts. 

The lack of a frame makes it quite difficult to use.


----------



## lady noir (May 15, 2007)

yeah, they are indeed mesh screens with no frame. i thought that it would be worth a shot because the images i want to print are only a single color. 

i have experience with basic screening, and i can see that a frame would be much better, i just wanted something that was easier since i don't have the facilities to burn my own screens.

anyone know of a place that you can email an image to and have them burn the screen for you and ship it to you?

thanks!


----------



## controlledimages (Mar 31, 2007)

Do you have an screen printing supply shops in your area? Some shops offer custom screen framing and screen burning services.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

there is usually a screen printing distributor in almost every city, you will always save when buying the screens off stock from a screen print supply store. If it is hard for you to get screen printing supplies in your area there are lots of sites that have good prices. Screens are the most essential part of printing if your screens suck your prints will suck. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## khoffman85 (Jul 1, 2008)

Plastic Frames
wouldn't those be the frame to the ez print screens?

And Adam, what did you print your design out onto? Did you use transparency film or regular paper? I think that may effect the quality of your stencil after exposure. ?

I was considering ordering some but would like to hear other experiences from anyone else that has used the 'ez screen print' products. :]


----------



## kbdmarketing (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks Mickey Mouse to me. Some of the screen suppliers can offer pre-coated screens for you to expose yourself using a rigid aluminum frame. That's a sound investment to save frustration and waste.


----------



## KhaoticAngel (Aug 9, 2014)

I know this is a really old thread, but I did want to point out that (now, anyway) the site says that the 'regular' type of stencil is the best method for printing shirts with, because the mesh is more suitable to the 'larger pigments'.

I just ordered the kit (with the REGULAR stencils) and will try to upload some pictures of my results.  I've never screen printed before, so this should be interesting!

I watched other people using these in youtube videos, and they didn't seem to have any trouble with them, so... fingers crossed!


----------



## Toppa (Jul 15, 2014)

just had a crack at these myself over the weekend. I found exposeure times pretty hard to get right using the sun. I wasted quite a few sheets. got one spot on and it printed really well. 

im still a novice at printing but quickly worked out its muck better to get the proper set up. 

im making a press similar to the one used in www.craftedbychristopher.com and setting up a basic exposure light, buying screens, emulsion and going for it. plus, to ship to australia is prohibitively expensive!


----------



## KhaoticAngel (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm sure it is much better to go the traditional route, it usually is. Plus, you pay for the 'convenience' of having the sheets 'pre-made'. I only wanted it to play around with, lol. As an intro into the actual screen printing side of things, I figured it would be okay 

What kind of troubles were you having with the exposure time? they say 1 min +/-, were you finding that too short or too long where you are?


----------



## Toppa (Jul 15, 2014)

They were my thoughts also. easy way to get started. with minimal outlay and gear. im hooked now so time to get the gear. In actual fact it just arrived in the post. Time to build my platern. 

With the burn time, it was cloudy and left it far too long. i found the 30 sec in sunlight to be pretty close. also my film possitive was an issue with a few of them. Not dark enough and a few shade of grey - not great for burning. I bought a 500 halogen light and even thougj its slower, it should give me more consist results.


----------



## munkeybiz (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi. This is an old thread, but I found this product interesting. I screenprint, more for artistic purposes than for strictly commercial reasons. Does anyone know what this stuff is? It looks like regular screenprint fabric, but it doesn’t need to be sctretched like regular screen material. Is it patented or proprietary? Is this something you can buy in bulk somewhere. I do use a frame to print with this; it works great. Thanks.


----------

